# Suiting at a Non-Furry con



## SteampunkJack (May 20, 2015)

I haven't suited at a non-furry con before. 

I was wondering what it was like. Different cons such as Anime, Video Game, Comic ect, Do suiters get looked down on? Groped? Kicked? What is your experience in conventions.


On a different note.
Do you get a lot of hugs? A lot of pictures? A lot of...stares?


----------



## SkyeLegs (May 20, 2015)

I don't have a suit myself, but the last/only con I attended was a local comic convention and I was surprised to see quite a few fursuiters. They just fit right in with all the cosplayers, but I did notice they got a lot of extra hugs.


----------



## Misomie (May 20, 2015)

In general, con goers understand the fursuits are expensive cosplays and respect them. 

You will get lots of photos and hugs though.


----------



## SteampunkJack (May 21, 2015)

Thats good to hear. I'm glad they respect the costumes. I was so worried they would just "Eww furry" and rub cheetos on it. Maybe I'm just paranoid. 

Hugs and pictures...I can't wait!


----------



## Misomie (May 21, 2015)

I once found a clothes pin on Lucario but that was it, lol. 

Intentional destruction to a multi hundred plus costume will surely get someone banned from a con. Possibly even grounds for a lawsuit.


----------



## jorinda (May 22, 2015)

Misomie said:


> In general, con goers understand the fursuits are expensive cosplays and respect them.
> 
> You will get lots of photos and hugs though.



This.
Just keep in mind that there is no Headless Area like at furry cons. If you need a break to cool down, you'll have to take off your head in public.


----------



## Misomie (May 22, 2015)

jorinda said:


> This.
> Just keep in mind that there is no Headless Area like at furry cons. If you need a break to cool down, you'll have to take off your head in public.



Some cons are adding lounges for emergency cosplay repair and resting. The con I'm going to today has one. :3


----------



## NeuroticFox92 (May 22, 2015)

I've seen quite a few suiters at cons before, if anything they're pretty common. They mix in with the cosplayers pretty well and some count as a cosplay depending on the character (Pokemon, FNAF, etc.). I wouldn't be hesitant, cosplayers know fursuits are expensive, perhaps more than a good chunk of cosplays, so unless they want to get thrown out of the con or even sued, they won't lay a Cheeto laden finger on your suit.


----------



## Troj (May 22, 2015)

You might overhear some teenybopper whinybabies make hyper-dramatic comments in the vein of, "UGH, FURRRRRRRIES," but that's par for the course, and reasonably easy to ignore.


----------



## Astus (May 22, 2015)

I've seen people suit at anime next and they didn't seem to be getting too much heat


----------



## SolDirix (May 30, 2015)

It's not 2007 anymore. You should be perfectly safe.


----------



## MeerwenKai (Jun 10, 2015)

I have seen fursuits at Anime Expo multiple times over the past few years. They do get lots of respect there. I have taken a picture of them and given them hugs. I was just doing regular cosplaying at that convention. So, no it's not "weird" or "out of place" there. Anime cons have slowly turned into fantasy/free for all cons really. I have seen Harry Potter, Star Wars, Homestuck, Avatar (the blue creatures not the bending version), traditional/historical recreations of various religious/culture garb. Whether it be in the vein of Renaissance, Victorian, Steampunk, Irish, Scottish, and the like. So, in essence GO FOR IT!


----------



## TheDukeofRawsome (Jun 11, 2015)

The big con i go to is GenCon which is a game con. While i dont own a fursuit there were a surprising number of fursuiters and general furries throughout the con (myself included). Some people do give you flak, it happens. They were few and far between. Overall pretty much everyone was cool with it. So from what I've experienced its all good.


----------



## Elunoir (Jun 11, 2015)

As long as we talk about cons you won't have to fear anything. 

We also have a book fair and there's a decent amount of fursuits and cosplayers in general. None of these is ever being bullied, as far as I can tell. More the opposite, they earn a lot of respect.


----------



## thatanimefan44 (Jul 16, 2015)

Yeah, I found a couple at my town's local anime convention, and I was honestly surprised at how much attention they got. Tons of people coming up for hugs and pictures. One was even the life of the party in this dance circle people formed, everyone was cheering. So from what I've seen, they just get treated like any normal cosplayer.

Oh wow, and I just realized this forum is also a bit old. Oh well, there's my two cents.


----------

